# April Voting Poll PART ONE



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please remember to vote for your favorite photos in BOTH of the April Voting Poll Threads!
Sorry for the confusion. The new format will not allow more than 20 pics so I divided it into 12 and 13 for April.
Hope to figure out a better solution for next Month's poll.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Please remember to vote for your favorite photos in BOTH of the April Voting Poll Threads!
Sorry for the confusion. The new format will not allow more than 20 pics so I divided it into 12 and 13 for April.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This month's voting poll is a challenge!
30 members have voted in PART ONE and 32 members have voted in PART TWO!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you have more photos than a single post allows, you could put them in more than one post couldn't you?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> If you have more photos than a single post allows, you could put them in more than one post couldn't you?


Yes. I did that and included the poll in each post. I didn't think about just adding the poll to the second post. 
Thanks, that's definitely something to think about for the next time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ivyacres said:


> Yes. I did that and included the poll in each post. I didn't think about just adding the poll to the second post.
> Thanks, that's definitely something to think about for the next time.


I was thinking just one thread, with separate comments (posts) for additional pictures. One poll at the top?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That might work too. I'm going to check into it. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote for your favorite photos in PART ONE and PART TWO!!!
The Voting Poll is split into two parts because only 20 photos can be posted in a thread.
The polls will close on April 29th!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just one day left to vote in both polls for this months winner.

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 5:47 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Total voters 39 
 
This poll will close: * Later today at 5:47 PM.*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great entries. There was almost a tie!
Congrats to *Deborus12 *for posting the winning photo!!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats Deborus12! That was a great photo


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations! Love that pic. Such a beautiful smile and sweet face.❤


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you! Hard to believe with all the great closeups! He was in good company 🙂


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Deborus12!


----------

